# WW1 Columbia 'Military Model' found in Normandy



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 5, 2018)

Arrived today. WW1 Columbia 'Military Model'. My friend bought it in Normandy, France.
The saddle is not a military one.
My original paint unrestored Columbia Military Model (shown in the 3rd photo, in an extract from my book) has a 'USA' prefix serial number, whereas this one has a 'T' prefix. Any ideas of the significance of that?


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2018)

Great find!


----------



## blackcat (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello;
Beautiful bike!
Your number started with a J and not T, you guess the tail of J left.
I own the J29908 and i know the J 171..  at a friends house.
You also have this one in a museum in England "OldBike.eu", the J18182






Cheers;
Serge


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 5, 2018)

*Excellent sleuthing, blackcat ..... *
*Wonderful machine, Colin ......*


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 6, 2018)

haha Blackcat, thanks for showing me the one I owned a few years ago! 1500+ pages now, I can't remember everything that's there


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 6, 2018)

*Danger >> Will Robinson !!*

*patric backin' off all the way to Broadway ////*

*He cornfuzed .. contemporary utterances ...
blended with possible Artificial-Intelligence ////*

*Yarr*_* !!  ... * *Was raised with wooden toys . *_////
_Can sense  the presence of carbon fiber. _

*Out o' here ... protective OCD features not available ////*

* @Bob Marley*  //// *Where you be ?*

..... patchcreek


----------

